# Albino Rats...Over 100 Available for Adoption!!!!!!! (nyanim



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

From Craigslist:

Albino Rats...Over 100 Available for Adoption!!!!!!! (nyanimalrescue)

Reply to: see below
Date: 2008-05-12, 3:22PM EDT


We have over 100 albino rats currently available for adoption due to a trapping by the city shelter (CACC) at a home where they were running free and breeding. Our vet has spayed and neutered all of them and they are ready to be adopted! Their adoption fee is $10.00 each....if you're interested please email us at [email protected]



http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/pet/677832368.html


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Albino Rats...Over 100 Available for Adoption!!!!!!! (ny*

I looked up their website, they're real.

I'm still not 100% won over that they actually spayed and neutered all of them! Thats a whole lot of surgerys.


----------

